

Processing.js v1.0 Released - endtwist
http://processingjs.org/blog/?p=250

======
madewulf
Processing in java is a really nice project and it would be really nice to be
able to run processing visualization in the browser without having to run java
applets, but the current lack of support for Internet Explorer (I do not know
if it would even be possible to realize, BTW) is really preventing me to
invest too much time in it. I have been using Raphael.js instead.

~~~
jacobolus
How does Processing.js do in IE9?

How much of it works with excanvas in IE <9?
<http://code.google.com/p/explorercanvas/wiki/Instructions>

~~~
ido
excanvas is pretty slow, I would personally prefer to just drop support for IE
<9 than to go through the trouble of making sure it works with excanvas.

Also, canvas is just one of the html5 features it uses (there's e.g. also
audio).

~~~
lux
You could also add Google Chrome Frame to the page instead of outright
dropping IE <9 support. At least it gives them another option, especially
while IE9 is still in beta :)

------
ido
I was looking at a couple of months ago - definitely a cool project!

However ultimately I don't see what the big advantages of using processing.js
are compared to plain js with html5?

~~~
mryall
Processing is a graphics language that gives you a great abstraction for
writing time-based animations with useful primitives. Neither Canvas nor SVG
provide the same high-level starting point, meaning it takes more effort to
achieve the same effects.

~~~
ido
Thanks!

I think that is also what the website says, but when I experimented with both
it didn't seem like drawing shapes/blitting bitmaps on canvas with js was all
that different from doing it with processing, although I didn't try doing any
animations.

One downside that turned me off about processing is that the available tools
(IDEs, debuggers, profilers) are even worse than what js has - you basically
have to use the js tools on the generated js.

Another down side is that the language is less powerful than js, but then
again you can also code in js and use processing.js as a drawing library,
which alleviates both issues.

